# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  What is the best food in Europe?

## No-name

What is there to eat around here? Is there anything as good as a California Roll or a Garlic chicken pizza with avacado? Anything better than a Pastrami and Fries from the Hat?

----------


## Maciamo

Europe has the biggest variety of food of any region of that size in the world. It would take too long to list all the different kinds of food for every country... French, Belgian and Italian cuisines are supposedly the best in Europe.

----------


## No-name

What is, in your opinion, the best place to eat in Europe? 

We don't have "Belgian Food" in the US per se... No real restaurants that specifically serve it, although I am understanding that deep frying- what we call "French frying" is actually a Belgian innovation but that Belgian waffles are not.

Many of the ethnic dishes we serve in the US, like burritos, Pizza, and Chow Mein and Fortune cookies have distinct American itterations or origins.

----------


## Maciamo

> What is, in your opinion, the best place to eat in Europe?


According to the Economist, one of the best places to eat in Europe now is San Sebastian in the North of Spain (Basque Country).

Paris has long been regarded as the capital of gourmet eating _in the world_. The Michelin Restaurant Guide may not be flawless, but it is probably the most authoritative restaurant guide for Europe (NB : you have to register for free to see the restaurant listings and reviews). Any restaurant awarded a 'star' is an amazing culinary experience in itself. Belgian, Luxembourg and Switzerland all three have more "stars per capita" than France, so I guess that they could be considered as some of the best countries to eat in Europe.

----------


## Minty

> What is there to eat around here? Is there anything as good as a California Roll or a Garlic chicken pizza with avacado? Anything better than a Pastrami and Fries from the Hat?


Europeans don't really eat much fast foods, the amount of fast-food restaurants are less than whatfs available in the U.S. The taste of food is also different. American foods are big in quantity, European food's servings are smaller, with many courses and they are more traditional and very fussy on so called refined taste. they take a long time to prepare. 

Japanese restaurants are not common in France. Chinese foods here donft taste like the Chinese food I am used to. My husband said the none of the dishes I cook at home is ever found in the Chinese restaurants here, he says Chinese foods in France is no good, he prefers my Chinese food. I am asked to make Chinese food for his colleagues to try next week. :Blush:  

I never saw garlic chicken pizza with avocado as a flavour here in Europe. People here prefer traditional flavours with meat, herbs and spices, traditional wood oven pizzas, with traditional toppings.

French fries which I called chips are not eaten with catch up but with mayo or mussels in France. Europeans like their coffee in traditional small cups, thatfs why star bucks are for tourists (not counting UK).

If you ever have to chance to go to a super or hypermarket in France you would find all the products are in smaller sizes than in the U.S. They are also smaller than Australia's sizes, but I think US's sizes are the biggest.

----------


## Mycernius

Needn't worry about Starbucks. Not big in the UK either.

----------


## Niedy

starbucks adjusted to austria... it serves coffee in real mugs ^^ austria has a looong tradition of coffehouses... you sit down, enjoy your cup and read the newspaper, talk to someone, work... but its definitely not something done fast... so in the beginning noone really went to starbucks...
also in austria at mcdonalds we used to have real breaded (!) chicken nuggets... not that beer batter stuff... but they changed it recently... *sulks*
oh right... good food... europe... uhm... I really think it depends on the restaurant... But as a ground rule... if you want to eat something typically [insert country here]... eat it in the country ;) So if you want to eat a Wiener Schnitzel (I just saw that there's a Hot Dog chain with that name... *shocked*)... come to Austria ^-^

----------


## crazybuyer

I love all the food but Italian...hmmmmm ^_^

----------


## Yorkie

English and French cheeses and German sausages.

----------


## bud

Europe has the best food in the world!

----------


## ^ lynx ^

> French, Belgian and Italian cuisines are supposedly the best in Europe.


I'm well aware about the exquisiteness of the french and italian food, but I've never heard about the belgian food being hailed as one of the best in Europe in my entire life.

Personally, I choose the italian and the chinese food.

Greetings.

----------


## Carlitos

*Andalusian cuisine* is rather varied, corresponding to a region that is itself extensive and varied. Notwithstanding that, the cuisine of Andalusia is characterized by gazpacho, fried fish (often called _pescaito frito_ in the local vernacular), the jamones of Jabugo, Valle de los Pedroches and Trevélez, and the wines of Jerez, particularly sherry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andalusian_cuisine

----------


## marrabel

Europe is not the supporter of fast food. Italian cuisine is really tasty. Have you tried it?

----------


## Carlitos

The best judge of international cuisine is someone uprooted, someone who had traveled the world and that her mother cooks fatal, that is completely objective in assessing the kitchen of each country or continent, because in the end everyone prefers the kitchen of his mother or grandmother, both of his people.

----------


## marrabel

> The best judge of international cuisine is someone uprooted, someone who had traveled the world and that her mother cooks fatal, that is completely objective in assessing the kitchen of each country or continent, because in the end everyone prefers the kitchen of his mother or grandmother, both of his people.


Great post. Thanks for that comment. I agree with you. Every person wherever he/she travels in the end of the traveling he/she needs mother's dish and meal. The most delicious dish is cooked by our mothers.  :Good Job:

----------


## Aristander

From my limited experience in Europe I liked the food everyplace except England. Italy was my favorite place to eat, great food.

----------


## Carlitos

> Great post. Thanks for that comment. I agree with you. Every person wherever he/she travels in the end of the traveling he/she needs mother's dish and meal. The most delicious dish is cooked by our mothers.


Muchas gracias.

----------


## LeBrok

Wait a minute, my wife cooks better than my mother.

----------


## Reinaert

I have been in a lot of European countries, and tried the food and drinks everywhere. 

First place: Italy. Outstanding.

Second place: Spain. Delicious.

Third place: France. Taste is good, but you leave the restaurant and still are hungry.

Really bad kitchen: Great Britain.

Bad kitchen: Germany. One exemption is "Bratwurst mit senf" on German bread with a glass of Pilsner.

Belgium has a lot of good restaurants, but they serve a lot of European dishes. Luxemburg does the same, but the restaurants are expensive and poche. Anyway.. Luxemburg is like Switzerland one of the dullest countries in Europe.

In The Netherlands you can find any restaurant from all over the world.
So the Dutch like fusion cooking.

----------


## marrabel

> Wait a minute, my wife cooks better than my mother.


It is great, congratulate you. But we mean the other sense. :Rolleyes:

----------


## marrabel

> Muchas gracias.


Not at all! :Rolleyes:  For me it is true :Wary:

----------


## Riccardo

I have to be a little bit chauvinist here, because I prefer my country's cousine. When I go abroad I miss its variety and its attention payed to preparation of the dishes.
For an Italian nothing's better than a dish of Pasta al dente!

----------


## julia90

> I have to be a little bit chauvinist here, because I prefer my country's cousine. When I go abroad I miss its variety and its attention payed to preparation of the dishes.
> For an Italian nothing's better than a dish of Pasta al dente!


When we go abroad we have to taste pasta horribly cooked, they cook it too much or too little.
Also my mother get crazy for espresso and starts to find a bar when they make it right for her, in restaurants she orders espresso but usually leaves it all, because she sees the dimensions and she doesn't like it :Grin:

----------


## Riccardo

> When we go abroad we have to taste pasta horribly cooked, they cook it too much or too little.
> Also my mother get crazy for espresso and starts to find a bar when they make it right for her, in restaurants she orders espresso but usually leaves it all, because she sees the dimensions and she doesn't like it


Ahah and she's right! In Russia my father asked for a "ristretto"..When he saw the big cup, he tried to explain to the barman how to do it..The result was that he drained the coffe in a smaller cup....He was disgusted and we went away!  :Grin: 

Anyhow when I'm abroad I miss so much our cousine..Our preparation (that is really an art) and our variety...Pizza alla romana scrocchiarella, thousands of kinds of pasta (always "al dente"), mozzarella fresca, risotti vari, tiramisù, nutella...All primary elements...Such an incredible variety....I become nostalgic!  :Grin:

----------


## Canek

italian and french food are for europe what mexican and peruvian food are for america.

----------


## Viktoriya

Italian food is the best meal as for my taste. European food is adored by many people, because they can find the food they like.

----------


## Riki

Surprised no one mentioned Portuguese Cuisine.

----------


## Riccardo

> Pizza is a best food in Europe.You can enjoy Pizza in all over the world but no one can match in taste with Europe.Specially ITALY is a home land for pizza.
> T Shirts with Sayings


True, there is some food that we Italians can't eat abroad like pizza, pasta or gelato (ice cream). Anyhow we don't have just this, foreigners always associate Italy with these things, but we have a great variety of dishes.
The best place to eat abroad for me is France. I love potages.

----------


## Christos

Italian (risotto) and French (croissants), including a good pinot noir are my vote. Bon Apatito!

----------


## ElHorsto

Danish cuisine  :Good Job:

----------


## Balder

> Danish cuisine


Yuck. I'd prefer German one though. At least those of the Palatinate region.

----------


## ElHorsto

> Yuck.


Danish tradidional main dishes and desserts are simple but delicious, similar to north-german, but better. I don't like the "New danish kitchen" though.
I find myself surprised to prefer cuisine of a protestant country, because catholic regions are known to cook better.




> I'd prefer German one though. At least those of the Palatinate region.


Agree, Palatinate food is the best from germany and my 2nd favourite close after danish. I also like polish food, it is fat and unhealthy just like the danish  :Wink: . Some say the czech cuisine is the most original german/austrian one, but I'm not a fan of it.

----------


## LeBrok

> Agree, Palatinate food is the best from germany and my 2nd favourite close after danish. I also like polish food, it is fat and unhealthy just like the danish . Some say the czech cuisine is the most original german/austrian one, but I'm not a fan of it.


The more north one goes in Europe (and in the world in general) the fattier the food becomes. Colder climates require burning more fats to warm the body.

I like the traditional central european cuisine, but I also like the mediterranean foods with lots of ripe fruit and veggies and seafood.

----------


## ElHorsto

> The more north one goes in Europe (and in the world in general) the fattier the food becomes. Colder climates require burning more fats to warm the body.


Yes, and also the kind of fat differs: butter in the north, oil in the south. France is one intermediate example where both is being used.
Butter is important in the north due to vitamin D supply. In winter I feel a stronger desire to eat butter than in summer.




> I like the traditional central european cuisine, but I also like the mediterranean foods with lots of ripe fruit and veggies and seafood.


Med. food is of course awesome and from nutritional perspective superior, but I wouldn't like to eat it every day.

----------


## Yetos

I might agree with vitamin D

In south Europe you need much provitamin A, sun then does its job

also in North you need more Vitamin C which in South is plenty.

but in Southern foods vitamins B are rare while in North due to more milk and wheat feeding is enough.

I think that main, in European feeding,problem is that,
Vitamin C in North,
Vitamins B in South

----------


## LeBrok

> I might agree with vitamin D
> 
> In south Europe you need much provitamin A, sun then does its job
> 
> also in North you need more Vitamin C which in South is plenty.
> 
> but in Southern foods vitamins B are rare while in North due to more milk and wheat feeding is enough.
> 
> I think that main, in European feeding,problem is that,
> ...


Many foods are now fortified with vitamins, at least in Canada, in dairy products and wheats. Lack of D3 might be a problem in south Europe too these days, many people try to stay pale and use sunscreen all the time, especially on kids.

----------


## Regio X



----------


## Angela

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV7pUZza-


Thanks Cattel, that was fun; made me homesick, so it's a good thing I'm leaving soon. :Smile: 

I'm very traditional when it comes to food, so while I admire the genius and creativity of someone like Massimo Bottura in Modena, food like that is not what I want to eat every day, even if I could afford it. If it's not broke don't fix it, or for another cliche, why mess with perfection.  :Grin:  So, I'll stick with nonna's or mamma's food.

Here he is with his riff on Parmigiano Reggiano for those who aren't familiar with him.

----------


## Regio X

> Thanks Cattel, that was fun; made me homesick, so it's a good thing I'm leaving soon.
> 
> I'm very traditional when it comes to food, so while I admire the genius and creativity of someone like Massimo Bottura in Modena, food like that is not what I want to eat every day, even if I could afford it. If it's not broke don't fix it, or for another cliche, why mess with perfection.  So, I'll stick with nonna's or mamma's food.
> 
> Here he is with his riff on Parmigiano Reggiano for those who aren't familiar with him.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO4ZXsyI6AU


I'm glad you liked it, Angela.

Made me homesick... and salivate.  :Grin:  For me, the best food is the Mediterranean.
Btw, the Italian foods of our immigrants were a bit different. For example, there was no pizza. The diet, not much sophisticated, was based mostly on polenta (by far the main colonial food), formai, salame, pan, vin, galeto, agnolini (you call capeletti), few kinds of pasta, minestrone, radicci...

Thanks for the video. Indeed, people often do not consider the age issue.
I'm particularly fan of Grana Padano - which is being produced here too, under license, with Italian know-how.
http://revistagloborural.globo.com/G...2-1641,00.html
http://revistagloborural.globo.com/G...1641-2,00.html

On mamma's food, no way of disagreement.  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

> I'm glad you liked it, Angela.
> 
> Made me homesick... and salivate.  For me, the best food is the Mediterranean.
> Btw, the Italian foods of our immigrants were a bit different. For example, there was no pizza. The diet, not much sophisticated, was based mostly on polenta (by far the main colonial food), formai, salame, pan, vin, galeto, agnolini (you call capeletti), few kinds of pasta, minestrone, radicci...
> 
> Thanks for the video. Indeed, people often do not consider the age issue.
> I'm particularly fan of Grana Padano - which is being produced here too, under license, with Italian know-how.
> http://revistagloborural.globo.com/G...2-1641,00.html
> http://revistagloborural.globo.com/G...1641-2,00.html
> ...


I'm gathering that you're talking about South America? A lot of distant relatives of mine went to Argentina. In fact, Italians from Argentina are my best matches on 23andme. They still sometimes come back with their families in August. It seems that they have maintained their "Italianicity" better than Italian Americans even when there's been some intermarriage.

Americans tend to assume that all Italian cuisine is like Italian-American cuisine, when it really isn't even that faithful a copy of southern cooking, much less like the cooking of _my_ people. (Although that has changed in recent years.) They don't believe me when I say that the first pizza I ever ate was in an American school for Friday lunch. :) Our pizza was called farinata and it was made from ceci flour. The closest to pizza would be our focaccia, with olive oil, salt and maybe onions. 



We also didn't eat pasta every day. Where I come from is sort of where Emilia, Liguria, and Toscana meet, and my mother had to do homage to my father's Emilian roots as well, so she always followed a sort of rough rotation: pasta, minestra, risotto, polenta, gnocci, and so forth for the starches, along with things like roasted or boiled potatoes. We probably ate pasta twice a week. 

Yes, they call them cappelletti in parts of Emilia. My nonna from Parma called the big stuffed pasta tordei. They were dressed with cream and grated parmigiano, or melted butter and salvia. My favorite pasta is still my mother's ravioli alla genovese, though; it was to die for. :) 

I tried to keep up these traditions, but it's difficult when you work ten hours a day, so the more complicated stuff had to wait for holidays. 

They ate a lot of parmigiano in those valleys, obviously. Prosciutto too, of course, since one of my father's villages is a valley over from Langhirano. My favorite cured meats, though, are mortadella and culatello. 

Anyway, I'm also very fond of French food, other than that I'm not too big on organ meets. A little bit goes a very long way for me when it comes to them! I like Spanish food too, and Greek to a certain extent. I've also come to really love Chinese food. It can be very complex and sophisticated.

----------


## Kardu

El secreto ibérico (for non-vegetarians) ;)

----------


## Regio X

> I'm gathering that you're talking about South America? A lot of distant relatives of mine went to Argentina. In fact, Italians from Argentina are my best matches on 23andme. They still sometimes come back with their families in August. It seems that they have maintained their "Italianicity" better than Italian Americans even when there's been some intermarriage.Americans tend to assume that all Italian cuisine is like Italian-American cuisine, when it really isn't even that faithful a copy of southern cooking, much less like the cooking of _my_ people. (Although that has changed in recent years.) They don't believe me when I say that the first pizza I ever ate was in an American school for Friday lunch. :) Our pizza was called farinata and it was made from ceci flour. The closest to pizza would be our focaccia, with olive oil, salt and maybe onions. We also didn't eat pasta every day. Where I come from is sort of where Emilia, Liguria, and Toscana meet, and my mother had to do homage to my father's Emilian roots as well, so she always followed a sort of rough rotation: pasta, minestra, risotto, polenta, gnocci, and so forth for the starches, along with things like roasted or boiled potatoes. We probably ate pasta twice a week. Yes, they call them cappelletti in parts of Emilia. My nonna from Parma called the big stuffed pasta tordei. They were dressed with cream and grated parmigiano, or melted butter and salvia. My favorite pasta is still my mother's ravioli alla genovese, though; it was to die for. :) I tried to keep up these traditions, but it's difficult when you work ten hours a day, so the more complicated stuff had to wait for holidays. They ate a lot of parmigiano in those valleys, obviously. Prosciutto too, of course, since one of my father's villages is a valley over from Langhirano. My favorite cured meats, though, are mortadella and culatello. Anyway, I'm also very fond of French food, other than that I'm not too big on organ meets. A little bit goes a very long way for me when it comes to them! I like Spanish food too, and Greek to a certain extent. I've also come to really love Chinese food. It can be very complex and sophisticated.


Jesus! All this talk and images made me hungry.  :Laughing: 

Oh, yes! I forgot to define that I was talking about South America.
Argentina indeed received a lot of immigrants, from many parts of Italy. You probably have distant relatives from São Paulo, which, unlike Southern Brazil, received a significant number of immigrants from Liguria, Tuscany, Emilia, among other regions. But the "Italianicity" is kept more strongly in small towns of the South, where is still spoken a peculiar language, generated from that several brought by immigrants.

In the Southern colonies, there was no pizza and nothing like it, and pasta was restricted to a few types, such as one that seems "rigatoni" (but we don't use this word). I'm talking about the more traditional cuisine, of course, and it really wasn't so diverse, comparing to what we have today. 

Interesting to know about "tordei". We call "torTei" a very popular pasta that I forgot to mention. It's filled with a kind of pumpkin cream and boiled in water. It's great! Other popular dish is the "fortaia".
Salvia is the major flavor of our galeto and menarosto, and it's also used for tea.

I looked in G. Earth the region that you mentioned. I would have not managed to leave such a beautiful place.  :Smile: 
Well, my people were mainly from TV area, but I have fingers near Lake Garda, BL, and even ancestry traces in VI and UD.

----------


## Angela

> Jesus! All this talk and images made me hungry. 
> 
> Oh, yes! I forgot to define that I was talking about South America.
> Argentina indeed received a lot of immigrants, from many parts of Italy. You probably have distant relatives from São Paulo, which, unlike Southern Brazil, received a significant number of immigrants from Liguria, Tuscany, Emilia, among other regions. But the "Italianicity" is kept more strongly in small towns of the South, where is still spoken a peculiar language, generated from that several brought by immigrants.
> 
> In the Southern colonies, there was no pizza and nothing like it, and pasta was restricted to a few types, such as one that seems "rigatoni" (but we don't use this word). I'm talking about the more traditional cuisine, of course, and it really wasn't so diverse, comparing to what we have today. 
> 
> Interesting to know about "tordei". We call "torTei" a very popular pasta that I forgot to mention. It's filled with a kind of pumpkin cream and boiled in water. It's great! Other popular dish is the "fortaia".
> Salvia is the major flavor of our galeto and menarosto, and it's also used for tea.
> ...


A few of my friends here have accused me of posting "food porn".  :Grin:  I do love to cook, and not just Italian food. I'm one of many people who cooked myself all the way through Julia Child's "Mastering the Art of French Cooking". I just wasn't as clever as Julie Powell, so I didn't cash in by writing a book about it. 

One of the things that attracted me to this site is that there are sections for travel, and music, and food etc. I would post on French food, Spanish food etc. but I worry that members from those countries might feel I was trampling on their preserve. 

Here I posted about a memorable wedding banquet I attended in my own little area. It's "a chilometri zero" restaurant, so all locally sourced foods and recipes, which is what I prefer, even where, as here, it meant the restaurant couldn't serve any of the wonderful fish that's only thirty or so minutes away by car.
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...ight=Lunigiana

Tuscan food is discussed here, in posts 8 and 12:
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...uscan+holidays

This one is specifically on the food of the Cinque Terre. The links weren't showing, so I fixed it.
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...Cinque%20Terre

Anyway, tordei was just my grandmother's dialect word for tortelli, which are a form of ravioli. The filling was usually a complicated blend of meat, greens and cheese, but they do indeed have a specialty in Parma called tortelli di zucca:
http://www.langhiranovalley.it/immag...i_prodotti.jpg

The only "different" pasta shape I remember from the Veneto is "bigoli".

----------


## Regio X

> A few of my friends here have accused me of posting "food porn".  I do love to cook, and not just Italian food. I'm one of many people who cooked myself all the way through Julia Child's "Mastering the Art of French Cooking". I just wasn't as clever as Julie Powell, so I didn't cash in by writing a book about it. 
> 
> One of the things that attracted me to this site is that there are sections for travel, and music, and food etc. I would post on French food, Spanish food etc. but I worry that members from those countries might feel I was trampling on their preserve. 
> 
> Here I posted about a memorable wedding banquet I attended in my own little area. It's "a chilometri zero" restaurant, so all locally sourced foods and recipes, which is what I prefer, even where, as here, it meant the restaurant couldn't serve any of the wonderful fish that's only thirty or so minutes away by car.
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...ight=Lunigiana
> 
> Tuscan food is discussed here, in posts 8 and 12:
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...uscan+holidays
> ...


Thanks for the links. I'm going to explore them. :)

Well, I'm not myself a great cooker, but certainly I'm a good taster.  :Grin: 

Yes, it's bigoli, but our traditional seems a little different, like this (Jesus!, really nothing to do with rigatoni  :Ashamed: ): 



This is, I think, the main pasta of immigrants in Southern Brazil. Some people here call it just "massa" or "macarrao". hehe

And here is the traditional tortei (the filling is lightly sweet):

----------


## traveler17

Italian food, such as all sorts of pizzas and pastas.

----------


## Serena

salmorejo in Andalucia is unforgettable!

----------


## Jovialis

I learned how to make "Zucchine in Purgatorio", my Molfettese grandmother makes it. It came out amazing!

-Take one whole onion, and dice it into pieces

-Take about 4 zucchini, and cut them into slices.

-Place it in a large frying pan, and add about a palm full of salt over the zucchini; Cook on high, in extra virgin olive oil for about 5 minutes

-As it begins to become translucent, cook on medium, for 30 minutes. It will begin to soften, as you contiguously mush it with a wooden spoon.

-Pour four eggs with parmesan, or pecorino cheese, and beat them in a bowl. You pour this into the contents of the frying pan after the 30 mins of cooking. 

-You cook it on medium/low for an additional 10 minutes, while you continue to scramble it, now with a fork and spoon.

I recommend eating it with toasted Italian bread.

----------


## Carlos

Without a doubt, Spanish and Portuguese cuisine.

----------


## Farstar

The question is not precise enough. One possibility is the question refers to restaurants. The other possibility, the issue of what people eat at home (or maybe better, what people eat, when they eat what is traditional in their countries).

I leave aside the former.

About the latter, the answer is clear: the Mediterranean. From Andalusia, to the Països Catalans (Valencia, Balearics, Catalonia), to the South of France, to Italy, to Greece (and also possibly we should include Lebanon), what people eat at home is just spectacular.

When I was a child, I did not realize of that.

Now, after having lived in several countries, I can state with confidence that my mom would be the number one in the Michelin list. I have learned a few things from her. And my parents eat *that* on a daily basis.

The interior of Spain eats much, much worse than the corresponding Mediterranean coast (I do not know about the Atlantic coast).

----------


## gidai

Every country has its culinary delights for the culinary tastes of each.

----------


## Carlos

I agree with Fastar. We are lucky to have an excellent vegetable garden and we cook with extra virgin olive oil. The potages and stews are now adapted to modern life and are much lighter in fat since they do not work in the field. It is a varied diet giving special importance to legumes, vegetables, fish and meat. I was talking to a person from another European country and I was surprised when he told me that he ate meat every day. Personally what I prefer are the legumes. From Andalusia to Catalonia the homemade cuisine is fantastic, the gazpacho is a masterpiece for health, rice, meat and fish, not only is it food, it is a way of life.

----------


## elenekaterrr

> I think that meals from Poland are the best in Europe because there are a lot of recipes with meat !


i like meals from poland because there are a lot of meat in these dishes

----------


## elenekaterrr

> italian and french food are for europe what mexican and peruvian food are for america.


i lioke inatalian food too - as you - pizza is my favorite meal

----------


## PT Tagus

Portuguese ofc  :Laughing: 

I like French and Italian cuisine.

----------


## Krum

The cuisine of the Balkans and the Caucasus is the best and most balanced cuisine :)

----------

